# Waiting on Sunshine



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

According to the person I bought Sunshine from, she was exposed to the buck from 5-6-19 -6-1-19. So she is anywhere from 115 days to 141 days bred. Her udder started filling about 4-5 weeks ago so I'm leaning towards her being closer to 141 days. I've been checking her ligaments for the past week and midweek they started to soften and tonight they feel like they've sunken in a little. Sunshine's udder has also seemed to fill a lot more in the past few days. The lady I got sunshine from said she tends to kid closer to day 142 and usually never past day 145. Sunshine is bred to Lil Mtn T Dark Chocolate Kiss .


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

She is big! good luck!


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

To me her it's seems like her udder has filled more since yesterday and seems "full" just not tight. I had a hard time finding her ligs last night. They felt like they had sunken in more and had thinned out. When I went out to check on her yesterday evening she was laying in the barn by herself which isn't normal for her and when she got up she kept lifting her front leg like she was about to start marching, until I fixed her food, then she stopped doing it and hasn't done it since. Today she's been curling her top lip and rubbing on the fence and letting my buck smell her. She's also holding her tail weird. It looks like she's got it stretched out at an angle and the tip of her tail is in a downward angle.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Exciting! You're almost there. She's a pretty doe, I can't wait to see her kids


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Good Luck!(dance)


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

She looks very hollowed out this afternoon. Her tail head also looks sunken in but when I checked I thought that I still felt her ligs. Her udder looks a little tighter also. I've not seen any discharge though and her Vulva still looks tight. Since she has kidded many times before could her Vulva loosen up and her ligs disappear right before labor?. My other doe serenity who is very close to sunshine has been really clingy to sunshine today also.


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Come on Sunshine! :kid2::kid3::kid2::kid3:


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

You go girl! Lets go Sunshine!


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Still no babies.but around 7pm when I fed her and was able to check her ligs they seemed super thinned out and the one on the right side was hard to find.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

(dance)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any babies yet?


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> Any babies yet?


Not yet. When I felt her ligs last night they felt tight again and were sunken in. I'm usually able to put my finger under them but couldn't last night.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Those does keep us guessing, don't they. ;(


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

I saw a post from the breeder that the two does who were in with the buck at the same time as sunshine kidded yesterday, so hopefully sunshine’s close. Last night her ligs felt very thin and bendable?but today I don’t know if what I’m feeling is them back hard again or if they’ve disappeared. I also noticed a few minutes ago sunshine had about 2-3in of thin clear discharge


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Sunshine is still pregnant but maybe not for much longer. Her ligaments are very squishy and feel like they are almost gone. Her udder is bigger and her back legs look posty. She has also been very vocal all morning. No discharge though


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

It's super cloudy/drizzly here right now, so I have a double meaning going when I say, "C'MON, Sunshine!!!!!"


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Sunshine finally kidded. She decided she wanted to kid in the pasture and right as she plopped out the first baby it started pouring down rain so I had to drag her with one hand and carry the baby with the other hand into the barn. She went on to have two more. The first is a buckling and the other two are doelings


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Congratulations!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

groovyoldlady said:


> It's super cloudy/drizzly here right now, so I have a double meaning going when I say, "C'MON, Sunshine!!!!!"


@groovyoldlady Oh my gosh, the rain went to Sunshine. Wait until you read the post!!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Congratulations Sunshine! :birthday1: little ones! (woot)


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Whahooooo! Congratulations! I need a baby picture fix


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pies!


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Cute!!:kid3::kid2::kid2:


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

My goodness, they are giving me the baby fevers. I want that one, no wait this one, ummm 3 would make a herd. They are precious as can be. Do you know how to play hide and seek? Close your eyes, count to a trillion......

:directions: :gottago: P.S. Quick, where is your honor system box?


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Super cute, congrats.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh my what sweet babies! I needed that fix thanks for sharing! Babies just make my day 
Keep your Fingers crossed for me in 4 1/2 months I'll be able to start sharing baby pics too


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Huzzah!! They are ADORABLE!!!!!!!!


----------

